# Opinions?



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Does anyone feel like giving me their opinion on this? 
Pretty please  it's a bit of a rough recording.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good to me... :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like it. :thumb:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

KW Farms said:


> I like it. :thumb:





toth boer goats said:


> Sounds good to me... :wink:


Thank you both, I'm just getting started, and wondering what others think (apart from family....lol you never know if they are just being encouraging and polite....)


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

You have a very nice voice! If I hadn't been listening with a critical ear, I wouldn't have noticed anything to pick on. Since I was, I think I did notice a couple of small mistakes, but all in all it sounds great!
I play the Appalachian dulcimer, which is easy as instruments go. I tried the guitar once, but decided I would rather invest my musical effort in the dulcimer. I love how the guitar sounds, though.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

milkmaid said:


> You have a very nice voice! If I hadn't been listening with a critical ear, I wouldn't have noticed anything to pick on. Since I was, I think I did notice a couple of small mistakes, but all in all it sounds great!
> I play the Appalachian dulcimer, which is easy as instruments go. I tried the guitar once, but decided I would rather invest my musical effort in the dulcimer. I love how the guitar sounds, though.


Thank you  , Yes I hit the wrong chord change a couple of times I think,
Yeah I need a lot of practice yet. I love that guitar, beaut sound 

Yep ok, I'm not familiar with the Appalachian dulcimer...... where's google lol....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think it was beautiful!! And I wish I could play guitar 1/2 as good! I am still learning but have NO rhythm lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, I think you have a wonderful gift! Beautiful voice & guitar playing. The only thing I can even suggest is maybe have the microphone up a little more if it wasn't already, because the guitar sounded louder than your voice.
I am very envious, I always wanted to learn how to play guitar


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I think it was beautiful!! And I wish I could play guitar 1/2 as good! I am still learning but have NO rhythm lol


Thanks  yeah I'm only just picking it up, practice practice lol



HoosierShadow said:


> Wow, I think you have a wonderful gift! Beautiful voice & guitar playing. The only thing I can even suggest is maybe have the microphone up a little more if it wasn't already, because the guitar sounded louder than your voice.
> I am very envious, I always wanted to learn how to play guitar


Thank you,  I didn't record that with a mic or an amp, so that's probably why the guitar cut the voice out somewhat.... I'll have to deal with that 

Really appreciate the feed back :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Awe.. that's so awesome that you are learning to play guitar! You are doing super! We all play guitar in my family. All 3 of my sons, husband and I finally had to learn late in my mid 30's but it is harder for me. If I can learn.. anyone can learn!!!!. (Ironically few of us know how to read music well at all) We all love music.. have music sing times all the time with banjo.. piano, tamboreen, bongos & just about any instrument that shows up. Its our herritage. I am so excited to see/hear you enjoying playing your music. Keep it up.. You are doing awesome. Learn to read music well or you will be held back some but also learn to play by 'ear' as it is very important.

And keep singing as you play.. I loved this very much. It is encouraging to see someone enjoying music.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

packhillboers said:


> Awe.. that's so awesome that you are learning to play guitar! You are doing super! We all play guitar in my family. All 3 of my sons, husband and I finally had to learn late in my mid 30's but it is harder for me. If I can learn.. anyone can learn!!!!. (Ironically few of us know how to read music well at all) We all love music.. have music sing times all the time with banjo.. piano, tamboreen, bongos & just about any instrument that shows up. Its our herritage. I am so excited to see/hear you enjoying playing your music. Keep it up.. You are doing awesome. Learn to read music well or you will be held back some but also learn to play by 'ear' as it is very important.
> 
> And keep singing as you play.. I loved this very much. It is encouraging to see someone enjoying music.


I love playing, although I've not long picked it up in this method, (I have an electric and used to play some lead / alto ) but now I have this acoustic blueridge and am learning to play chords in this bush balled method  I read some music, but play a lot by ear.

awesome to hear you play as well :leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I loved it !... Really enjoyed the song and the singing.. great job!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

I like!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

milk and honey said:


> I loved it !... Really enjoyed the song and the singing.. great job!





Bambi said:


> I like!


 :hi5: thank you both, means a lot, 
gives me courage to dream, that I may one day be able to be a country music artist "blushes"  lol


----------

